# Amtrak terminates Amtrak accounts?



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2017)

I got an Email from Amtrak:



> Keep your [/size]Amtrak[/size] account access[/size]





> *Your current Amtrak® account access—including log-in credentials on Amtrak.com and the Amtrak mobile app—will expire on September 15.* To keep your access and enjoy more benefits, become an Amtrak Guest Rewards®[/size] member today. Becoming a member means you'll be able to see your travel history and upcoming trips, plus your preferences and address settings will be saved. You'll also start earning toward rewards like free. Amtrak travel—starting at just 800 points—upgrades, hotel stays and more. If you prefer not to join, you'll be able to make reservations as a guest without logging-in.


Does Amtrak just terminates "regular" accounts? May last trip was in 2016 and I want to book a trip for 2018 in the next couple of weeks. There is just a little problem:



> Membership is open to all residents of the U.S. and Canada.


I'm not a US or Canadian resident, I'm just a European tourist. Can I just join Guest rewards?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 24, 2017)

Technically no, you must have a US or Canadian mailing address. However, if you have a friend who will accept your mail, you could use that as your mailing address. There is no citizenship test.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 24, 2017)

Tell Amtrak you do not want anything sent to "your" U.S. address so a friend in this country won't get postal mail from them when you sign up. It should be a check option when creating your account.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you for all the answers. I just changed my account to a Guest rewards version. It just accepted my home address without any problems.


----------

